# Colorado Railcar



## VentureForth (Aug 26, 2008)

They've updated their website since the last time in 2005. Now it's just ONE PAGE with NO LINKS (other than a couple of sales email links).

Are they going to survive?


----------



## AlanB (Aug 26, 2008)

Interestingly, most of the old website is still there. It can be found at CRC. The new site can be found here or by clicking on the single level menu choice at the first link.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 27, 2008)

AlanB said:


> Interestingly, most of the old website is still there. It can be found at CRC. The new site can be found here or by clicking on the single level menu choice at the first link.


Wow. Talk about a step backwards in website design. From a 2004-era website to a 1995-era website. Looks like somebody had to lay off their web site administrator. Probably not a good sign for the company.


----------

